# NVIDIA black screen, long delay issue RESOLVED...

## fiberchunks

Lo all,

Just got done helping a dude in the IRC channel regarding nvidia cards and a long delay or 'black screen' issue.  It's not hanging, just taking an obscene amount of time to check for devices that aren't connected.

From the nvidia README:

```

Option "ConnectedMonitor" "string"

                Allows you to override what the NVIDIA kernel module

                detects is connected to your video card.  This may

                be useful, for example, if you use a KVM (keyboard,

                video, mouse) switch and you are switched away when

                X is started.  In such a situation, the NVIDIA kernel

                module can't detect what display devices are connected,

                and the NVIDIA X driver assumes you have a single CRT.

                Valid values for this option are "CRT" (cathode ray

                tube), "DFP" (digital flat panel), or "TV" (television);

                if using TwinView, this option may be a comma-separated 

               list of display devices;   e.g.: "CRT, CRT" or "CRT, DFP".

                NOTE: anything attached to a 15 pin VGA connector is

                regarded by the driver as a CRT.  "DFP" should only be

                used to refer to flatpanels connected via a DVI port.

                Default: string is NULL.

```

and also:

```

Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "string"

                This option tells the NVIDIA kernel module to completely

                ignore the indicated classes of display devices when

                checking what display devices are connected.  You may

                specify a comma-separated list containing any of "CRT",

                "DFP", and "TV".

                For example:

                    Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "DFP, TV"

                will cause the NVIDIA driver to not attempt to detect

                if any flatpanels or TVs are connected.

```

For example (if you have a CRT connected to your output): 

     Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "DFP, TV"

     Option "ConnectedMonitor"  "CRT"

If it seems to you that X is taking FOREVER to get going -- try out one of these options in the "Device" section of your XF86Config file.  

Once you put this option in, remember to exit X, rmmod the nvidia driver, and restart X.  This may be the fix you're looking for.

It seems to me that these are not mutually exclusive options, but rather mutually beneficial options.

Hope this helps.

Ops, if this isn't in the right place, please put it where it belongs. Thanks

Peace

Fiberchunks

----------

## Sir Al

I'm happy that my monitor and TV are instantly detected  :Smile: 

----------

